# Kribs may have spawned, but why is the male acting weird??



## spana169 (Dec 22, 2008)

It looks like my kribs have spawned..
over the last few days the female has become very bright and will not come out of the cave and is VERY protective of her cave.
Usually she is with the male but once she started becoming protective and aggressive his started hiding in a corner and just staying there, he is also looking quiet pale.

Does anyone know why he is acting like this, and is it normal?
Im beginning to worry about him
Thanks


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this their first time? my kribs have always formed strong pair bonds. The male is very protective once the fry are free swimming. Any other fish in the tank that may be making the female nervous? I would not worry about your male at this time. Hope you do have fry !


----------



## spana169 (Dec 22, 2008)

this is there first time,
and the male has been exepted by the female and they are gaurding the cave and have been making gravel walls, i really dont know what to expect, do you think they have spawned?
thanks


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

They are definitely preparing for "family life". When they do spawn the female will spent a lot of time in the cave fanning the eggs. You may be able to peak in on her. Good luck!


----------



## spana169 (Dec 22, 2008)

Shes definatley spending most of her time in the cave but i cant see any eggs :? 
Is this normal?


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, she probably has eggs stuck on a wall or the ceiling. It is possible that they are still "practicing" and maybe no eggs at this time. You should know in a few days.


----------



## spana169 (Dec 22, 2008)

Shes been in the cave for 6 days and she has dug out half of the cave,
i can only see one side of the cave and that side has no eggs what so ever,
last night she gave the male a bit of a hard time and fin nipped him a little
but it hasnt stopped him from gaurding and going into the cave today and everything seems to be normal again


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

Relax spana 169. they're working on it! :thumb:


----------



## spana169 (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## spana169 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great news!
there are fry!
and both parents are protecting them


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats! :thumb: If you want to raise as many fry as possible use a turkey baster to squirt some live bbs into their group. This will get them eating quickly. They will stay on the bottom for awhile. You can give them a squirt of other fry food several times a day. Anyways, enjoy your new "family".


----------

